# Canon 100mm L - Can you really handhold it?



## haring (Nov 25, 2010)

I am thinking about upgrading to the new Canon EF 100mm 2.8 L. 

1. People say that image quality hasn't improved a lot. Is that true?

2. Based on your experience, can I really handhold it or you find that  you still use a tripod when taking macro photos... Of course, it depends  on the light situation... Does the IS make a huge difference? Can I  really get rid of my bulky tripod???


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 25, 2010)

Doubtful that you should get rid of your tripod if you're going into macro. You'll be able to hand hold in certain situations. Up close at 1:1 you can forget about hand holding if you want any depth of field to speak of to go along with the superior sharpness of a macro.


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2010)

The hybrid IS in the 100mm L makes it easier to handhold the lens when taking macro shots and from photographers I've spoken to it does make a noticeable difference as to how slow they can let the shutter speed go. However remember if you are shooting moving subjects (like insects) or you have light wind you are still going to need a fast shutter speed to counter those motions - otherwise all you'll do is remove handshake and introduce subject motion blur. In that case the IS will mostly just be giving you a smoother viewfinder image to view whilst composing the shot. 

Personally, whilst I have seen a lot of good handheld, natural light macro photography I think its a very difficult area to master - mostly because of the fact that without additional light (eg from a flash or reflector) you have to use wider and wider apertures (less depth of field) and also work with higher ISOs and slower shutter speeds. It can be done, but I've noticed that its a talent more common in naturally brighter countries (eg I see far more Italian natural light shooters than I do British ones ).

Myself I think the best way to get handheld shots reliably with macro photography is to use a flash to dominate the lighting - thus removing problems of handshake (save wobble as you compose the shot) and also subject motion blur - because of the very fast nature of the flashlight burst.


EDIT: also to answer your first question the image quality hasn't improved vastly over the original 100mm macro lens because its image quality was already very high. Macro lenses are some of the sharpest lenses out there and pretty much all (from tamron to sigma to canon and nikon) perform at a very high level of optical quality.


----------



## Hack (Nov 26, 2010)

I've hand-held mine, but if it was real sunny out and I was able to use blazing fast shutter speeds.

If I use a flash, I use a tripod, too.

Hack


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 27, 2010)

99% Of my macro shots are handheld using the Canon 100mm f2.8 USM version.  I find it very hard to set the tripod up get the camera focused and take the shot of a living bug! I also have to take about 20 shots handheld to get one that I like though. I always use a flash and try use a slower shutter speed (between 1/60 and 1/200)with the flash to try and let more ambient light in so the background isn't black. But that can also cause ghosting if you are not steady.  I have not used the new 100mm L IS but Im sure the IS will definitely help some.  If you are serious about macro you may want to look and lens in the 150 to 200mm range.


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 29, 2010)

Not used the latest L version but do use the older Canon 100mm F2.8 USM.  As Overread points out most macro lenses out there have a very high optical quality anyway so be surprised if you could see anything noticeably better with the new one.

As for IS, I doubt it will benefit to much, maybe for some further back shots of butterflies/larger insects in poor light.  However during there summer I can get these shot with my current lens handheld and no flash if the weathers good enough.

Higher magnification, hand-held require flash lighting to shoot at reasonable F stop for DOF, so can't see the benefit of IS here.  Mostly the flash is to stop the insect movement here.

Also if shooting static subject (eg flowers), I will use a tripod and rail.


----------



## Hack (Nov 30, 2010)

We'll see, I just sold my "old" Canon 100mm macro and am going to buy the new one.

The ring-flash 14 won't fit the new macro lens, so I had the buy the Maglite 67 adaptor so I can use the ring-flash on the new lens.

You reckon Canon did that on purpose?

Hack


----------

